# Network printing only works for firefox



## shuxuef (May 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have installed CUPS on my FreeBSD-8.2 operating system. With several network printers available automatically when I open the web interface on Firefox: localhost:631, I am able to print using firefox --> file ---> print. But printing is not working for anything else, neither via lpr nor via the other GUI tools (e.g. Okular). I have replaced the FreeBSD lp* with /usr/local/bin/lp* already.

Printing jobs from the other software won't even show up in the job queue. 
*lprstat* shows the same thing as one can see via localhost:631. 
*lpq* shows that the default printer is ready to print.
simply type '*lpr*', the output is 
	
	



```
lpr: unknown
```
 and then the localhost:631 would be down, and I have to restart CUPS.
Any idea what I should do? Thanks!


----------

